# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Mettalex, decentralized exchange, Fetch.ai Ltd, Cambridge, Cambridgeshire, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Fetch.ai Ltd

mettalex.com

twitter.com/mettalex

linkedin.com/company/mettalex

medium.com/mettalex

Playlist "Mettalex"

----------


## Airicist

Article "A new decentralized exchange lets users trade commodity and crypto derivatives"
Ever wanted to yield farm gold, silver or oil?

by Michael Kapilkov
September 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

CEO Humayun Sheikh discusses Mettalex

Nov 4, 2020




> Fetch.ai CEO and Co-founder Humayun Sheikh discusses Mettalex with interviewer Jane King, CEO Lilamax Media.

----------

